# Problemas con Internet Explorer al conectarme a internet WI-FI



## Mariano (Ago 14, 2008)

El problema es el siguiente:
cuando estoy en un lugar público y establezco un conexión wi-fi y abro el Internet Explorer, éste me muestra la ventana de Acceso telefónico a redes y me muestra la conexión disponible de acceso telefónico que tengo configurada y, si pongo conectar lógicamente salta el cartel de que no hay conectada una línea telefónica (de hecho estoy tratando de establecer una conexión wi-fi) y si le pongo trabajar sin conexión no puedo ver ninguna página.  Y la conexión wi-fi está activa, ya que puedo ver el tiempo de conexión desde el panel de control-conexiones de red.  Además, mi hardware funciona bien porque me he logrado conectar (no sé cómo) una vez y navegué perfectamente.
Espero ser claro y que alguien pueda ayudarme para disfrutar al máximo mi nueva laptop

MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## santiago (Ago 14, 2008)

que marca es 
que windows tenes 
que modem tenes como predeterminado, el telefonico o el inalambrico

saludos


----------



## sony (Ago 14, 2008)

eso lo arreglas con el mismo explorador en herramientas opciones de internet y le das no marcar una linea telefonica recuerda tambien configurar tu targeta de red para que se conecte a esa red wifi.
 saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 14, 2008)

Mis sitios de red > configurar red inalámbrica

Buscando por ahí.. 

aparece una opción para buscar redes disponibles, y te conectas a alguna de las que encuentre..


----------



## Elvic (Ago 14, 2008)

En el menú herramientas.

Luego clic en opciones de Internet,
En la pestaña "conexiones"  debes activar la opción:  "No marcar nunca una conexión".

En esa misma pestaña aparece : "Configuración de red LAN" das clic , y  activas la opción "Detectar Automáticamente".
Después das todos aceptar y pruebas si te vuelve a parecer ese mensaje esto para: iexplore 6


----------

